# Want Your Oppnions



## shiver905 (May 27, 2009)

Hey,

The last week Iv been really, really considering getting rid of my Reds and convereting it into a reef.
If I did that it would be an upgrade from my current SW tank.

I have most of the equipment to run a 90gal and maintain it.

Bigger is obvisouly better. The only thing holding me back is, The fact that my Current tank is still a baby.
The GF says to grow it out save some cash and upgrade to something even nicer in the future.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

this is one of those decisions that really only you can make. it all really depends on your situation. finances, current tanks and how confident you are in your ability to set up a second tank so soon after this new one.

you have done a great job on the first tank. and if you have the money to spend and are willing to put the work in i say go for it and im sure you will do good. of course sitting back and enjoying you current setups for a little while before you start a new project isn't a bad thing.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Id get more experience before setting it up in the future. With more experience you should be able to make a nicer reef,not make expensive mistakes and in the meantime save some $ so you can do it right


----------



## ballistic (Dec 26, 2007)

save it...than again its up to you..SW tanks cost $$$$$
i'm sticking to my 5gal for now..that alone is 200+ already..lol


----------

